# LCD monitor standby problem



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi jsut got a new monitor, Acer AL2215W. It is a 22" widescreen LCD monitor. I have it hooked up with a DVI cable to my radeon 9550.

Its really great but I have this weird problem. If I turn off the monitor, then turn back on it doesnt recognize a signal. Not sure what the problem is. I have to restart the computer for it to recognize signal again


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats odd. What if you unplug the LCD and plug it back in does that work?

Does it do it on the VGA cable as well? You may want to update the video drivers too, maybe for whatever reason it detects the monitor not there and turns off the DVI port. Latest drivers are here: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

I have the absolute latest video drivers. Havent tried with VGA but Ive heardr of other people with this problem and it only occurs with DVI. Also they say if you unplug the DVI cord and plug it back in the same problem exists too.


----------



## Kasebrot (Aug 18, 2007)

If you have latest video drivers, try to either get a refund or call up Acer. We've run across this same issue at my job but with IBM LCDs. Have to have them replaced.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

what i did was go into monitor power settings on windows xp and have the monitor turn off after 5 minutes of being idle. So I let it go idle and turn off, then I moved my mouse and the screen comes back fine. Very weird. So as long as I don't turn it off physically with the power button , i shoudl be OK. When the power settings turn it off is it really off- not using any power?


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh I just also noticed when my computer boots I don't see the BIOS text or "DEL to enter setup" or my mobo logo or anything. I just see the ACER logo and it intermittently says "no signal" then eventually shows up at windows logon.


----------



## Kasebrot (Aug 18, 2007)

That is weird, haha. Its actually in a "power saver" mode. However it hardly uses any power. I always leave mine on and let power management turn mine off after 20 minutes. I can't even remember the last time I used the actual power button, hehe.


----------



## Kasebrot (Aug 18, 2007)

Seems as if it is taking a long time to detect signal from DVI input. I would browse in the LCD's menu and see if there is a way to default it to the DVI input.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

ya there is and its set to "Digital" - hm I was just thinking what happens if ih ave VGA and DVI plugged in at the same time?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It'll choose one and use it, probably VGA.

The issue might be actually the video card and its not initializing the DVI interface properly.


----------



## acerclassaction (Aug 23, 2007)

Sphinx,

I bought an ACER 24" X241W in July. It has the same problem. If I turn the monitor off and turn it back on, it takes more than a minute for the display to show up. During this time the ACER logo flashes on a dark background. The fix to this problem is to unplug the power completely. But after some days this happens again. I have NOT been able to convince ACER technicians about this intermittent problem. If other people also see a similar problem then we have a case against ACER to take back its crap.

AcerClassAction


----------



## klamath (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey,

I have the exact same problem with the Acer X241W...

Are you having this problem for a long time now? It started happening to me just now. The weird thing is that this problem seems to be spreading through out the net recently. All the posts I've found describing it are dated from a few days back. I'm wondering if it is related to the new nvidia graphics driver released about 14/08 (i guess) but I still need confirmation from other people also experiencing the problem.

Are you also experiencing regular "no signal" messages on top of a perfectly visible and functional image, followed by blank screens? These problems seem to be related somehow but I'm still not sure.

Anyway... there is a "workaround". If you enter the monitor menu (while it is not on the "no signal" state) and select the Digital input, the problem goes away until the next time you turn it off. It seems that the problem is caused by the monitor cycling through it's inputs... Since my nvidia graphics adapter does not have a Analog input (what about yours?) the monitor goes "no signal" until it decides to activate the digital input again.

Regards


----------



## zearchi (Aug 29, 2007)

I have exactlly the same problem.
it appeared less than a week ago
Acer X241W plugged on DVI with a 8800 GTS on 1920x1200 resolution

Anybody got clue ?

Thx


----------



## klamath (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually removing and reinserting the power cord has apparently solved the problem for me. I don't know if this "solution" is temporary or if it really solved it. Anyway... if you could try to repeat it it would be nice...

I dont know if it matters but I did this "cable boot" with the monitor turned on. Since then I had no "no signal" messages...


----------



## irvinedave (Aug 31, 2007)

I too just started experiencing the "No Signal" issue within the last few days. As Klamath stated, unplugging the monitor from the AC temporarily seems to have fixed it.  My monitor had been plugged in continuously since I bought it from Walmart close to the end of June '07. I unplugged it momentarily last night before I went to bed and it worked after that. This morning, it is still working as it should. Weird!


----------



## acerclassaction (Aug 23, 2007)

The problem is intermittent. It may just take few hours to show up or even days. Anyways here is a new FIX which seems to WORK. Try setting DDC/CI to Off.
Also, I believe this problem is NOT Graphics Card dependent. ACER has screwed up the hardware design somewhere. I plan to a file a class action law suit. Let me know if you guys are interested.
Regards
AcerClassAction.


----------



## zounds2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just bought two Acer x241w's and I'm taking them both back to MicroCenter I think. The first one has some bad pixels and it's annoying the hell out of me. The second one that I put on another machine doesn't seem to have too big of a problem with the grey box and restart, but it has happened a few times. Does anybody know where to find drivers for XP? The Acer website download section only supports Vista.

I just tried updating the settings in the menu section of the monitor from digital to analog and changed the DDC/CI from yes to no. Maybe this will help? 

Also, I went back to MicroCenter a few days ago and their display for the x241w was doing the input signal reset and dropout thing with Vista.

I'll keep everybody posted.

I'm all for a class action suit. 

-Mike


----------



## zounds2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

Still haven't figured out how to fix it. I'm taking them both back to MicroCenter.


----------



## dvdlen (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an Acer AL2216W that I purchased in June. It worked fine using the DVI input, up until yesterday, when it went into what I assume is "Standby" mode and won't come out of it. I get no display whatsoever - it's black. The power button LED blinks from yellow to green constantly. I have tried unplugging it and plugging back in. I've tried using the analog input instead of the DVI.

Nothing helps, the screen stays black and the power button LED just keeps on blinking.

Does anyone know what might be going on?


----------



## pepster (Sep 28, 2007)

I also have the Acer x241W, connecting analog through a Linksys KVM switch. The monitor had this problem the first day I purchased it for about an hour, and then the problem hasn't re-appeared until today.

Right before the problem started again today the monitor was resting on the Power button for several seconds. The monitor is attached to an extension arm inside an armoire, and it got stuck on a pile of papers and I didn't realize it. I've checked all the cables and they are secure. I am wondering if the KVM switch, which is a few years old, is starting to go, and/or has trouble supporting 1920x1200. I was also moving other cables around in the armoire, and perhaps some cable or fastener got yanked.

Turning DDC/CI to off helped for a while (about 20 mins?) but now the message is happening every 30 seconds, regardless of which system is driving the monitor. (Both systems are less than a year old: one is a Dell Latitude 610, the other is an HP desktop) If I hotkey to the other system that removes the "No Signal" message. 

Right now I am thinking it is cable, connector, or KVM switch related.


----------



## pepster (Sep 28, 2007)

After further investigation, it's either a loose connection to the monitor (I reseated the cable and power cord) or giving the monitor a rest (although I usually have it off overnight).

No more problems.


----------



## Slinger70 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys, Yeah having the same issue just bought this 24'' Acer about 4 weeks ag, after a couple of days, noticed some dead Pixels around the edges  and then about a week or so ago I've been getting the grey "NO Signal" issues. Nivida 6600gt, Win Xp latest drivers etc. Annoying as hell


----------



## simplyflyaway (Oct 4, 2007)

"No Signal" on Acer monitor.

All that is written above has been very helpful. Thank you. The hard "unplug" of the monitor power cord has solved the problem here. But I must not use the power button or the problem occurs again. So I just leave the monitor power on 24/7 and go into hibernation or shutdown thus shutting down the monitor but not by the power button. That button is left on.

Evidently the power button to the monitor is not properly rigged. I am using DVI.

I have no more "no signal" problems. But Acer might have their share if someone goes class action.


----------



## IT_Guru (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought an X241WSD and installed it three days ago and it just started having the same problem. The small grey "No Signal" box pops up for a minute or so, followed by a blank screen briefly and then it comes back, then repeats. I found this thread and tried the power plug hard reset and it seems to have stopped for now.

I have an ATI/Radeon 9200 running at 1920 x 1200. I sent en email to Acer tech support and will post what their reply is.


----------



## TrueWildMan (Oct 9, 2007)

I just bought an X241W from Wal-Mart. Booted up this morning to a looping "No Signal" display, could still see everything behind it. I was going to switch to the VGA cable, but decided to try unplugging the monitor. That did the trick, still on DVI for now...


----------



## Rob A (Oct 11, 2007)

Got the same problem on two of these ACERs. Unplugging works. Otherwise the no signal keeps coming up and also a blank screen that lasts intermittently. Real nuisance.

I called Acer, but not much help. Said try a different DVI cable. But pulling the plug and restarting solves it until the next time it occurs. I'd take them back to Microcenter but I've had mine aobut 6 weeks.

Any need for a specific driver? I'm using XP and the monitor shows up as a plug and play. No specific driver available according to the Acer support desk.


----------



## newbieof2007 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I know the solution for no signal issue. Someone mentioned about unplugging the power seems to help the monitor to display the screen faster. How long it takes the problem to come back? I know the solution for the signal problem, but I'm still trying to find a way to make this monitor display my screen faster permanently after I turn it off then back on. I hate the 1-2 mins of wait everytime I turn on this monitor.


----------



## firestar (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am also a Acer X241W who have "no signal" problem. This morning even I unplugged, it still keep showing that annoying "no signal". I did some research about DVI cable and I found there is some limit of the DVI cable which Acer provided with the LCD. It is a single DVI-D cable, which means it can't support resolution higher than 1920 X 1080, and my resolution setting is 1920 X 1200, which is over this limit. Therefore, I'm think that changing the DVI cable to DVI-D dual or DVI-I dual may be the solution, which can support up to 2048 X 1536. So I just bought a DVI-I dual cable this afternoon. Hope it really works! Following is a really nice guide site for DVI cables, which is also my reference:
http://www.datapro.net/techinfo/dvi_info.html
One more thing, I already checked that Acer X241W DVI jack supply DVI-D and DVI-I dual.
I'll get my cable 3 days after. I'll report the result.


----------



## Garrett42 (Nov 6, 2007)

I also now have this problem. I have done some experimenting to rule out some things. I changed drivers , still have problem. I changed Vid Card and drivers , still have problem, Changed resolution, Still have problem.
Unplugged the monitor and turned off the Digital input, problem hasnt returned yet! I will post tomarrow with results.


----------



## firestar (Nov 5, 2007)

Good news!! Changing the DVI cable works to me. Maybe you guys should also buy one DVI-D dual cable^^
I bought it from this guy:
http://www.computercablestore.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=617


----------



## Calculon64 (Nov 9, 2007)

Changing the DVI cable to Dual DVI-I does not solve the flashing logo issue. It does however solve the no connection issue.


----------



## firestar (Nov 5, 2007)

Calculon64 said:


> Changing the DVI cable to Dual DVI-I does not solve the flashing logo issue. It does however solve the no connection issue.


Did you choose a different cable? The one I used is "DVI-D", not "DVI-I". If you use DVI-I, you may not see your bios log, you may only see the screen after Windows start.


----------



## Garrett42 (Nov 6, 2007)

Its been Almost a week since I unplugged the monitor for 2 minutes and powered it back up. There have been no further occurances of the problem. For reference, I do not use the DVI cable.


----------

